# Door for coop?



## newbiekat (Mar 10, 2018)

We are buying a place that has a chicken coop ready to go, the only thing it is missing is a door. The opening is large enough for a garage door, but I don't necessarily want to put a full on garage door there. Any suggestions on what kind of door I should put there? I'd like a door with "human" access, but also some sort of pop door that can give the chickens access as well.

Will upload pics later.

ETA: oops! apparently I didn't finish my thought earlier!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 10, 2018)

newbiekat said:


> I'd like a door with


a door with what?


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 10, 2018)

edited my original post. oops!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2018)

I make chicken coop doors with 1x4's and hardware cloth. I suggest you paint the boards before you assemble them.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 10, 2018)

If the opening is that big... since Kansas can get so hot in the summer... I would make the entire opening screen, with a screen door on one side, pop door where ever.

Open the pop door into a secure run.


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 11, 2018)

I've attached the picture. The opening on the right is the one I'm talking about. The building is split in half. Pens on the other side of the chicken coop where the half door is. The opening is large enough for a garage door. I'm thinking something solid for the winter time, but something I could open up for the summer. There will be enough air flow from the door on the left as well as another door on the other side of the building. 

I've kind of thought about a garage door with a walk through door, but those are pricey!!! I also want something a little "nicer" looking not like we just threw it together... like every other project we do

Thanks for the input so far... but I'm thinking of something solid... we have an issue with pests eating through our chicken wire, so I'm trying to avoid chicken wire. I think I need something sturdier.

@Baymule is hardware cloth stronger than chicken wire?


----------



## greybeard (Mar 11, 2018)

newbiekat said:


> is hardware cloth stronger than chicken wire?


Yes. The individual wires making up the grid on hardware cloth are probably x2 (maybe 3x) as thick as chicken wire..and usually only 1/2" square, which makes it harder for small animals to get thru, tho a snake can squeeze thru a pretty small opening.
I like the kind that has more weld than what is shown in this picture, but you get the idea.
http://www.hyperionyard.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/seedtable.jpg


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 11, 2018)

That doesn't look like a "standard sized" garage door, so you'd probably need a special size or custom size one. You could always lay down a concrete base across the opening and the build a stud wall with door and pop door opening and just close the whole thing in. Alternately, you could do double dutch doors


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2018)

Don't waste your time and effort on chicken wire. It only keeps chickens in, it doesn't keep much out. Predators can easily rip it. I use hardware cloth, and I place a 2' wire skirt on the ground all around the coop and run (attached to the bottom) to keep predators from digging in.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2018)

Really nice building!


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. I think I might do a sliding tin door on a track. That way I can open it up during the summers on nice days, maybe put a screen of some sort, maybe hardware mesh or something behind it that way there's still some protection... I dunno, just brainstorming at this point.  But I'm not sure what I'll do about a chicken door if I do it that way... Maybe something like those doggie doors that you can put on the side of a doorway? Like the one I've attached... I just don't know how I would do that if I have a sliding door


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2018)

Who says that a chicken door has to be in the big doorway? Maybe put it on the side?


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 12, 2018)

Good point! Are you thinking cutting it out of the wall that's already there?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah. Put up the sliding doors you want. Then cut a door in the side wall, frame it up, hang the door and you get both of what you want.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice building @newbiekat! I just saw this post. Did you get a door yet? If not I was going to suggest maybe a dutch door that you can either open the bottom or the top. You can even get a door for cheap via Craigslist or something and make your own.


----------

